

Was it okay to let Titstare present at TC Disrupt? - elaineo
https://medium.com/on-startups/4fdb02a9856e

======
kvee
I don't know all the details, and I haven't watched the videos, but something
about these reactions reeks of "What You Can't Say"

[http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html)

------
pedalpete
The real shame to me, is that a 9-year old girl presented, it was mentioned in
this article, and I can't find a single link anywhere to what it is she
presented.

We should be promoting her and getting her to the top rank on HN rather than
these guys who built useless apps that, though I don't find offensive, are
completely beyond useless and uninteresting. Tech reporting needs more than
just shock-value. How do we reverse this trend?

~~~
richardjordan
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6352061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6352061)

As nobody else had submitted it that's what she presented. And yes, I'm the
proud Dad so maybe a little biased.

~~~
elaineo
Thanks so much for posting that link! Alex is indeed awesome, and you are a
fantastic dad for exposing her to these opportunities. Congratulations on a
job well done to both of you.

